# Tricks



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote is amazing! He's learned to look at my eyes when I say his name to draw his attention away from diversions (such as the cat) or to receive his next command like sit and lay down! He's only 4 months old (yesterday) and he's already cottoning on! ...even if he can't figure out why I get upset when he' pees on the carpet. lol

My question is..he does the lay down command, but only when I put my hand on the floor. How do I get him to do it from a verbal command? I try to do both..then take the hand away but he won't do it without my hand. He does sit with a verbal, just not lay down.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He'll catch on. Just keep it up. When I am trying to transition from a verbal to visual command (or the other way around), I do the verbal command first and wait a half second before doing the visual command. He will catch on that they both mean the same thing.

Maybe some of our obedience title holders will have a clearer way of explaining it...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

At 4 months, very impressive! Dogs are visual, think about how much they communicate to each other without making a sound. Most of my beginning obedience instructors recommended to teach your dog verballly before adding in hand signals. But there are somethings I have never taught my dogs to do verbally. 

If you are thinking of competing-you can use a hand signal for everydown you do up thru novice in obedience so why not stick with it? I myself use a hand signal. The commands I like to use for verbal-are things where the dog has to do a lot of movement-recall, heeling, take it for the dumbbell, most agility (but I have quickly learned Dora reads a lot more of my shoulders and feet).

If you just want him to learn without the hand signal (mine is now a small movement with my palm facing south and slight moving it down), you can use just the verbal, and place him in a down position like you taught him the first time. Just have some really good cookies, a marker word for when he does do what you want (mine is yes, or here you click), and, release/immediate praise.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci and Capote are the same age 

Gucci is also really good at tricks so far, considering her age. But I use the verbal command and some hand jestering, but mostly verbal and she picks it up eventually. Just keep repeating until he does the trick and treat/praise immediately!

Right now, she has mastered "play dead" this week, and we are working on "roll over", which she's done a few times, but its still a work in progress. She'll sit, down, dance, play dead, and 'up'. Its so much fun!

My oldest son, 15 is really good with teaching her tricks!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't it so much fun to teach them tricks? I love it! 

When I was teaching Ricky, I'd give the command, wait a couple of seconds then do the hand signal along with the command. I taught Ricky to sit, down, stay, up. 

It's best not to repeat often. If the pup won't sit after you've said 'sit' and showed the hand signal 2 or max. 3 times, then either guide him into the position and click/treat/reward as soon as he's in the requested position or move on to something else. The pup might end up learning that he must sit only after you say "Sitsitsitsitsitsit" or "Sit" 5 times!  lol


----------

